# Happy Birthday Tortuga



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

It was started in the TTMB board but some here may not visit there, So, Happy Birthday Toruga. It's an honor to know you. Hope you turn lots of pens today on your Birthday.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Yea, happy birthday !


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Happy Birthday Jim


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*B-day*

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TORTUGA:fireworks


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Happy B-Day my friend


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

:birthday: Jimbo...HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! I hope you have a great day. gb

:birthday:


----------



## ladyfish (May 25, 2004)

Happy Birthday


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Happy Birthday Buddy!

Your old friend Marilyn wanted to give you this cake in person but since she is not around any more the picture will have to suffice...










I was going to buy you a gift but my piggy bank looked like this...









after I spent all my money on a new toupe'


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Many thanks for the 'wishes' from you birds down here in the basement..

I considered the 'gathering' as my B-day party Saturday..Sure was fun...

OK....gotta get to work on making ONE MORE now... 

(oh...and 'thanks' Trod for the pix of yore new 'hair-do'...Looks GOOD..:rotfl: 

Gracias to all.....Jim


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Now thats funny Trod. Love the piggy bank also. Funny. I think I see some fallings on your t-shirt also. You better hurry and pick that up before it sticks.


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

Happy Happy!


----------

